# Dewalt DWE7485



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey everyone! I'm wondering if anyone who has this tablesaw knows if there is a dado stack that works with this tablesaw. After my wife purchased the saw I found out that Dewalt says there isn't a dado stack that fits the saw. Just wondering if anyone else has figured out how to make it work. Thanks all!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have an adjustable dado blade. Searched and they are calling it a wobble wheel. You would need a wider opening up top and unknown about any shaft length issues, but it does not use a stack.

Bud


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

So that saw takes 8-1/4” blades. I have a Freud stack dado that is 8” so theoretically it should fit. The throat plate will need to be replaced, make a custom one yourself. One option would be to stack a couple of cheap 7-1/4” blades, staggering the teeth. It will only reduce the max depth of cut by 1/2”. But ... I don’t know ... is the arbor long enough for triple blades? Or did they make it just long enough for one blade?


----------



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

Half-fast eddie said:


> So that saw takes 8-1/4” blades. I have a Freud stack dado that is 8” so theoretically it should fit. The throat plate will need to be replaced, make a custom one yourself. One option would be to stack a couple of cheap 7-1/4” blades, staggering the teeth. It will only reduce the max depth of cut by 1/2”. But ... I don’t know ... is the arbor long enough for triple blades? Or did they make it just long enough for one blade?


From what I have read, the length of the arbor is the reason it is not able to accept a dado blade.


----------

